# Which areas to live between Jalan Tun Razak and Global Indian School



## ahtiras (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi All,

We are an Indian family of four and we are expected to move to KL from Singapore in April/May 2018. We are hoping to send my son to Global Indian school in Brookfields and hubby will be working near Tun Razak exchange.
Can anyone suggest which areas would be better to find an accommodation. Preferably between these two areas so that both(hubby and son) will have lesser commute.
Also what would be a good salary to maintain a good lifestyle in KL? Our second child would be only months old when we arrive in KL so I am skeptic on how long it would take me to get back to work as well.
In Singapore both of us are working and I am not sure how long it would take before I find some job in KL.
We would like to save at least 40-50% of our salary and in Singapore we are able to do that with two of us working and we have a full time maid as well.
Hubby's company hasn't given him the KL salary package yet so wanted to know how much should be the lowest we should accept.


----------

